# Karpfenrolle gesucht



## Hechtfreak100 (10. April 2013)

Hi, leute ich habe mal eine Frage an euch! könnt ihr mir vllt. eine gute solide karpfenrolle empfehlen? Preisbereich 70-120 eher bis 100, 120 ist schon die absolute schmerzgrenze! 
Danke im vorraus.|supergri


----------



## Tomm82 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Okuma Powerliner !

Gruss


----------



## Inaction (10. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

http://www.gerlinger.de/Frontbremse...utm_term=Frontbremse&utm_campaign=Angelrollen

die habe ich mir gekauft.top rolle

gruß


----------



## olafjans (10. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



Tomm82 schrieb:


> Okuma Powerliner !
> 
> Gruss



|good:


----------



## derdiescher (10. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Okuma Powerliner fische ich auch - absolute Kaufempfehlung.

In deinem Preisbereich findest du aber in der Bucht auch schon die

Shimano Baitrunner US B.

Die hab ich als 4500er an meinen Ruten. Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, gewinnt trotz mäßiger Schnurverlegung hauchdünn die Baitrunner (einfach unkaputtbar).

VG
derdiescher


----------



## manufr (10. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Mitchell avocast


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Meine Favorit ist und bleibt (neben Shimano B) immer noch die DAM Quick SLR *XXX* FS

"*XXX*" = 470, 570, 870

Vorteil: relativ günstig zu bekommen;
Nachteil: nur noch Restbestände bei den Händlern - Tante Google hilft weiter.


----------



## Stefff (10. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Hallo Hechtfreak100,

vielleicht solltest Du uns erst mitteilen welche Art 
Karpfenrolle und Größe Du möchtest!

Wenn`s ne freilaufrolle sein soll kann ich Dir die 
Spro "Super Long Cast 555LCS" empfehlen.
Hab diese als Shimano DL 10000 RA ersatz gekauft.

Jetzt wird erstmal jeder sagen "der Spinnt"!
Ich kam mit dem Schimano Heckbremssystem absolut nicht klar,
finde dieses auch nicht gerade Praxsistauglich, aber es gibt ja genügend die damit Angeln!

Zurück zur Spro:
-Fische sie seit dem Winter 2011/2012
-lässt sich sehr gut werfen(was natürlich Schnurabh. ist)
-hat schon viele Fische gedrillt
-Schnurfassung (FOX Warrior) tatsächlich 350m/0,35mm
-Bremse u. Freilauf TOP

Habe für nen 3er Satz 150 Euro bezahlt, war allerdings keine Ersatzspule dabei (kostet nen 10er pro St.)!!

Fische keine allzuteuren Sachen, weil ich der Meinung bin,
das oftmals der Name den Preis macht und es auch "Gut und Günstig" gibt, was sich bei dieser Rolle wieder bestätigt hat.
Kauf mir lieber öfter mal was Neues wenn mir was gefällt!

Kann Dir die Rolle nur empfehlen!!

Gruß, Stefff!!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Und jetzt google mal einer die Bilder von der _Spro Super Long Cast 555LCS _und einer _DAM Quick SLR 570 FS_ (oder einer anderen Größe)

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Stefff (10. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

JOUUU,|uhoh:
Danke für den hinweis, wusste ich definitiv nicht.

Verblüffende Ähnlichkeit |supergri, komisch.

Stefff


----------



## Ruff Raider (10. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Ich schmeiß mal die Daiwa x5000t in den Raum. Denke in deinem Budget nix besseres zu bekommen,wenn du sie überhaupt noch bekommst#c


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (10. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Daiwa windcast br ld  ist brand neu da hast du was vernünftiges und nicht sowas wie ne powerliner :


----------



## olafjans (10. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Daiwa Windcast ist mir von mehreren Händlern dringend abgeraten worden...viele Rückläufer und Probleme.
Generell muss man sagen, dass Daiwa Rollen erst ab 200€ die gewünschte und gewohnte Qualität haben.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich meine Okuma Powerliner niemals gegen eine Windcast eintauschen.
Normalerweise angel ich mit Daiwa Infinity, die Okumas hab ich als Ersatz.


----------



## m1ndgam3 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

hab bisher noch nix negatives von meinem händler zur windcast br gehört. mein bruder fischt se auch und kann auch nicht klagen bisher


----------



## olafjans (10. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Die fällt ja auch nicht gleich auseinander oder so, kommt auch immer aufs Einsatzgebiet an. Aber mir wurde erklärt, wenn sie Dir ein paar mal auf die Steine knallt, dann läuft sie nicht mehr, die Achse ist wohl auch nicht das non plus Ultra und für den Preis nicht gerechtfertigt. 
Also ist in einem 1:1 Vergleich die Okuma einfach die bessere Rolle...und es ist kein 1:1 Vergleich, da die Windcast ca. 2 1/2 mal soviel kostet wie die Okuma.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



fishinglikeaBoss schrieb:


> Daiwa windcast br ld  ist brand neu da hast du was vernünftiges und nicht sowas wie ne powerliner :



Schon mal in der Hand gehabt und mit gefischt? Die Powerliner, die Spro und die DAM sind bei vielen Anglern teilweise schon jahrelang im Einsatz und das meistens ohne Probleme.
Die von dir empfohlene Rolle auch????


----------



## derdiescher (11. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Für mich geht die Wahl ganz klar zur

Shimano Baitrunner 4500 US B

oder (bei kleinerem Budget) zur

Okuma Powerliner

Habe beide im Einsatz und bin mehr als zufrieden.
Nicht umsonst hört man von diesen Rollen fast nur positives (und das auch nach Jahren im Einsatz).

LG
derdiescher


----------



## clauso (11. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Wenn du wirklich Qualität haben möchtest, geb 130 aus und hol dir die Shimano Ultegra XTB 5500. Mit ner Shimano Rolle hast du auf jeden Fall die nächsten 10 Jahre ausgesorgt, entsprechende Pflege vorausgesetzt!


----------



## tombo926 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Für den Preis gibts nichts besseres als die Shimano US Baitrunner B !


----------



## cyberpeter (11. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Hallo,

wenn Du eine gut funktionierende DAM/Spro Rolle aus dieser Serie bekommst - hatte selber mal die Spro Incognito - bist Du bei einem Preis von unter 70 € vermutlich am besten bedient. Das Problem ist, dass die Rollen aus dieser Serie teilweise erhebliche Qualitätunterschiede haben, sprich die Chance dass man eine Rolle bekommt die schon nach einiger Zeit den Geist aufgibt bzw. irgendwelche Defekte hat z.B. Bremse oder auch Getriebe ist leider nicht ganz so gering.

Die Powerliner haben in den letzten Jahren meiner Meinung auch sehr nachgelassen was die Qualität angeht was man auch an den seit einigen Jahren deutlich gesunkenen Preis und an den zumindest mir bekannten höheren Defektzahlen besonders beim Freilauf merkt. Ich würde sie nicht mehr kaufen.

Für den Nah- bis Mittelbereich würde ich auf eine Shimano US-B setzen, für den Mittelbereich bis Longrangebereich auf die alte LC. 

Ansonsten gibt es bei den "Nichtfreilaufrollen" in diesem Preisbereich noch genügend Auswahl.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Likenut (11. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Penn Slammer 560
Penn Slammer Liveliner 560
Penn Surfblaster 7000-8000 
Daiwa Emblem

Alles Rollen die ich mit ruhigem Gewissen empfehlen kann


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (11. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Zur  windcast die ist ja brandneu wie soll es da zu sooo vielen Reklamationen gekommen sein?

Gründe gegen die okuma
 Hab schon gesehen wie nen 9kg graser die achse krum gebogen hatt nen kollege fischt die außerdem ist mir bekannt das der Freilauf alle paar Monate ausfällt und was will ich mit ner freilaufrolle wo der freilauf kaputt ist außerdem ist die daiwa auch was fürs auge  im gegensatz zur okuma

@likenut

Daiwa Emblem ist auch ne super idee


----------



## mabo1992 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



fishinglikeaBoss schrieb:


> Zur  windcast die ist ja brandneu wie soll es da zu sooo vielen Reklamationen gekommen sein?




Genau da liegt ja der Fehler, ich kann doch keine Rolle empfehlen wenn ich sie kaum bis gar nicht gefischt hab. Wer weiss was die Rolle vielleicht für Macken bekommt, wenn ein 2 größere Graser beissen?Dann *kann* genauso was kaputt gehen wie bei jeder anderen Rolle. Soll nicht heißen das sie auch sofort kaputt geht. Ohne Langzeittest, würde ich solche Aussagen nicht treffen. 

Zur Powerliner, ich hatte selber 2 Stück. Aber das kam mir wirklich nicht so stabil vor. Ausserdem hab ich irgendwo gelesen das das Gehäuse auch nicht gerne Stürze aus Kofferraumhöhe standhalten soll#c#c. Den Eindruck hatte ich auch und deswegen gegen 2 Longbows getauscht und die sieht definitiv Robuster aus. Zudem sie auch schon mehrere 20Pf Karpfen drillen musste. Bis jetzt läuft die einwandfrei. Ich habe auch keine Angst das sie mich in nächster Zeit verlassen wird, wenn doch, tuts mir nicht weh, dann waren es 45 Euro und dann würde ich im höheren Preissegment suchen. Da gibs natürlich bessere Sachen, aber der Preis ist natürlich auch entsprechend.


----------



## olafjans (11. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



fishinglikeaBoss schrieb:


> Zur  windcast die ist ja brandneu wie soll es da zu sooo vielen Reklamationen gekommen sein?



Eben, brandneu und trotzdem schimpfen alle über die Quali, hast gleich die Antwort in Deiner Frage.



fishinglikeaBoss schrieb:


> Gründe gegen die okuma
> Hab schon gesehen wie nen 9kg graser die achse krum gebogen hatt nen kollege fischt die außerdem ist mir bekannt das der Freilauf alle paar Monate ausfällt und was will ich mit ner freilaufrolle wo der freilauf kaputt ist außerdem ist die daiwa auch was fürs auge  im gegensatz zur okuma
> 
> @likenut
> ...



Freilauf ist bei mir noch nicht einmal ausgefallen, will aber nicht ausschliessen, dass das mal passieren könnte.
Hab mehrere Karpfen der 25-30 Pfundklasse mit der Powerliner gedrillt und nicht ein Problem gehabt.


----------



## Slick (11. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Ich habe die Powerliner an meinen Feederruten dran und werfe dementsprechend alle 15 Minuten 100-130g aus.
Die Achse und der Freilauf hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen,außer das des öfteren das Blech kaputt geht,welches für die Klackgeräusche verantwortlich ist bei eingeschaltetem Freilauf.

Die größten Fische waren bis jetzt ein 9,5 kg Zander und ein 17-18 Pfund Karpfen ,die sie souverän gemeistert hat.

Grüße


----------



## volgoman (15. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

hallo Leute,ich bin der Volgoman und noch nicht lange dabei. Bin eigentlich Forellenfischer. Habe vor kurzen den Schein gemacht und wollte mich langsam an was grösseres wagen. habe am Wochenende meine ersten Karpfen gefangen. jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine Karpfenrolle/Freilaufrolle.hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



Tomm82 schrieb:


> Okuma Powerliner !
> 
> Gruss





|good:|good:


----------



## derdiescher (15. April 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

N'abend,

hast du dir zufällig die Seiten dieses "Freds" vorab durchgelesen?

Da findest du eigentlich ne Menge Antworten auf deine Fragen.  ;-)

Um dir helfen zu können, wäre dein Budget und evtl. sogar die Wurfweiten hilfreich.

Ich selbst fische die Shimano Baitrunner 4500 US B an meinen Karpfenruten (ca. 100 Euro pro Rolle) und die Okuma Powerliner an meinen Feederruten (ca. 60 Euro pro Rolle).

Mit beiden Rollentypen bin ich mehr als zufrieden (sehr guter Freilauf, sehr gute Bremse, robuste Rollen). Die Shimano wirkt etwas wertiger und scheinen "unkaputtbar". Ausgefallen/defekt waren aber noch keine der Rollen.

Wenn es etwas "weiter raus" soll, dann sollen die LC von Shimano nicht schlecht sein. Kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, da ich sie nicht selbst fische).

VG
derdiescher


----------



## KarpfenKing98 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
was haltet ihr generell von Freilaufrollen? Habe letzter Zeit viele Nachteile darüber gehört. Möchte mir gerne drei neue Karpfenrollen gönnen. Es sind mir schon zwei Rollen ins Auge gefallen, einmal die Windcast-BR LD mit Freilauf und die Crosscast x ohne, beide von Daiwa. Hat jm. schon Erfahrungen mit den Rollen gemacht?
Kann mir jm. eine von den beiden empfehlen?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!  #h


----------



## noob4ever (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Immer dieser Schwachsinn. Jeder ist von seiner Marke überzeugt und redet die anderen schlecht... genauso sinnlos sind Beiträge wie: okuma powerliner oder shimano... ohne jegliche Begründung und Vergleiche. Wenn ihr nur Daiwa und Schimano fischt, woher habt ihr " Erfahrungen"  über Okuma und Spro?
Leute die schon länger Daiwa fischen würden nie eine Daiwa unter 150€ empfehlen, ebenso Shimano unter 120...

Zu den genannten Rollen:
Okuma hat ne super Schnurverlegung, ne super Bremse und ist auf jeden Fall robust *von Wegen Achse verbogen*. Aber der Klicker vom Freilauf geht wirlich schnell kaputt. Ist ne bekannte Krankheit bei der Rolle.
Penn mit Metallbody ist fast unzerstörbar. Hat aber ne nicht ganz so starke und feine Bremse. Schnurrverlegung ist auch nicht grad der Hit.

Wenn es ohne Freilauf geht, empfehle ich die Okuma Distance. Top Schnurverlegung. Top Bremse (auch  Wassergeschützt) . 
Sonst Penn Sargus. Bremse gut. Schnurverlegung auch und Metallbody.


----------



## noob4ever (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



KarpfenKing98 schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> was haltet ihr generell von Freilaufrollen? Habe letzter Zeit viele Nachteile darüber gehört. Möchte mir gerne drei neue Karpfenrollen gönnen. Es sind mir schon zwei Rollen ins Auge gefallen, einmal die Windcast-BR LD mit Freilauf und die Crosscast x ohne, beide von Daiwa. Hat jm. schon Erfahrungen mit den Rollen gemacht?
> Kann mir jm. eine von den beiden empfehlen?
> 
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus!  #h



Welche Nachteile hat denn eine Freilaufrolle?


----------



## KarpfenKing98 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Mir wurde zb. gesagt das wenn man ein Run bekommt und gerade Freilauf aktiviert ist, der Karpfen in dem Moment in dem die Rolle von der Freilaufbremse auf die Vorderbremse umschlägt ausschlitzen kann...
Da die Bremsen ja unterschiedlich eingestellt sind.

MFG


----------



## waschlabaschdu (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



KarpfenKing98 schrieb:


> Mir wurde zb. gesagt das wenn man ein Run bekommt und gerade Freilauf aktiviert ist, der Karpfen in dem Moment in dem die Rolle von der Freilaufbremse auf die Vorderbremse umschlägt ausschlitzen kann...
> Da die Bremsen ja unterschiedlich eingestellt sind.
> 
> MFG



Hab ich auch gehört, weil es dann einmal so richtig knallt und es quasi den schnell wegschwimmenden karpfen den haken aus dem reißt.....nimm frontbremsrollen von daiwa 
http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p11841_DAIWA-Crosscast-X-5500.html die zum Beispiel....
waschlabaschdu #h


----------



## noob4ever (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Ja, wenn man kommplett hirnlos die Bremse zu ballert und diese reingaut, kann das vielleicht passieren. (Man hält die Spule beim Anschlag eh fest und fängt dann an zu kurbeln, wodurch der Freilauf ausgeschaltet wird.)
Gegenfrage: Macht ihr den Anschlag mit geöffneter Bremse?

Mal im ernst. Man stellt die Bremse vernünftig weich ein und regelt im Drill nach. Der Vorteil vom Freilauf ist, das man diesen einmal einstellt und diese Einstellung nicht bei jedem auslegen neu machen muss. Nachteile hat ein Frailauf nicht (ausser man sieht "nicht idiotensicher" als solchen an). 
Eine Freilaufrolle kann nicht weniger als eine ohne Freilauf. Woher sollen dann Nachteile kommen? 
Sie wiegt oft mehr. Aber nicht immer weil INTR-Freilauf nicht zwangsweise mehr wiegen muss.


----------



## Stefff (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



KarpfenKing98 schrieb:


> Mir wurde zb. gesagt das wenn man ein Run bekommt und gerade Freilauf aktiviert ist, der Karpfen in dem Moment in dem die Rolle von der Freilaufbremse auf die Vorderbremse umschlägt ausschlitzen kann...
> Da die Bremsen ja unterschiedlich eingestellt sind.
> 
> MFG



Servus, 
also das hör ich hier und heute zum allererstenmal.
Ich geh jetzt mal von Monofiler Schnur aus, wenn`s nicht so ist das die Freilaufbremse ganz offen und die Drillbremse ganz geschlossen ist, ist der Übergang vom Run in den Drill kein Problem und die Mono puffert auch so einiges ab.
Einen harten Schlag gibt`s da bei weitem nicht.
Bei geflochtener Schnur könnt ich`s mir evtl. vorstellen, da wird die Bremsenabstimmung noch mehr in`s Gewicht fallen.

Aber dazu verhält sich das bei einer Rolle ohne Freilauf genau so! Bremse offen, damit der Fisch Schnur nehmen kann, und wenn man die Rute aufnimmt hält man die Spule fest und regelt im ersten Moment die "Bremsstärke"mit der Hand um sie dann an der Rollenbremse einzustellen. Auch da gibt`s einen gewissen Übergang vom Run in den Drill! Und genau wie vorher muss auch hier die Unterscheidung zwischen Mono und Geflecht beachtet werden!

Also Vor- und Nachteil zwischen Freilaufrollen und Rollen ohne Freilauf liegen eher an der Einstellung der Bremsen oder warscheinlich meistens beim Benutzer!!

Grüße, Stefff!


----------



## YdeeS (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Die meisten Karpfenangler haben ihre Bremse eh zu soft eingestellt wenn die Ruten abgelegt sind. Steht ihr drauf wenn der Bissanzeiger losschreit ? Wenn ich meine Rute ablege und dann bei einem Biss aufnehme muss ich da nix festhalten, ich würde sagen die Bremse ist 75% auf "zu" gestellt.
Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso man seine Bremse so weich einstellen muss. Eine härtere Einstellung hat nur Vorteile.


----------



## nikson (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

so da ich kein neuen beitrag aufmachen will auch die frage von mir.
gesucht wird eine rolle mit freilauf, bis 200€, die montage wird in ca 150-200m ausgelegt.
und welche geflochtene schnur empfehlt ihr, karpfen bis 40 pfund sollte die schnur halten 

danke schonmal


----------



## noob4ever (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Die meisten Karpfenangler haben ihre Bremse eh zu soft eingestellt wenn die Ruten abgelegt sind. Steht ihr drauf wenn der Bissanzeiger losschreit ? Wenn ich meine Rute ablege und dann bei einem Biss aufnehme muss ich da nix festhalten, ich würde sagen die Bremse ist 75% auf "zu" gestellt.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso man seine Bremse so weich einstellen muss. Eine härtere Einstellung hat nur Vorteile.



Und welche Vorteile? Das die Ruten im Wasser landen? Und du bist Karpfenangler richtig?


----------



## YdeeS (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Und welche Vorteile? Das die Ruten im Wasser landen? Und du bist Karpfenangler richtig?



"Noob" Jo der Name passt zu dir,Anfänger der nix kann, aber mitreden will.

Wieso sollten die Ruten im Wasser landen ? Der Fisch kann noch Schnur ziehen, zwar nur unter sehr starken Druck, aber das soll auch so sein.

Die Vorteile sind ganz einfach. Besserer Selbsthakeffekt, der Fisch kann nicht so schnell in Hindernisse flüchten und durch den Druck der von Anfang an ausgeübt wird, kommt der Fisch schneller nach oben.

So und jetzt sag mir mal die Vorteile die eine weich eingestellt Bremse hat, ausser das der Bissi schön schreit.


----------



## thomas72 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



YdeeS schrieb:


> "Noob" Jo der Name passt zu dir,Anfänger der nix kann, aber mitreden will.
> 
> Wieso sollten die Ruten im Wasser landen ? Der Fisch kann noch Schnur ziehen, zwar nur unter sehr starken Druck, aber das soll auch so sein.
> 
> ...





Hallo Miteinander,

genauso sehe ich das auch.
Ich stelle die Bremse so fest ein, daß mir ein abziehender Fisch die Rutenhalter bzw. die Rute nicht ins Wasser ziehen kann.
Von zu weich eingestellter Bremse halte ich nichts. Lieber etwas härter, daß er gerade noch Schnur nehmen kann, ohne daß etwas passiert.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Purist (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Selbsthakeffekt durch die Rollenbremse? |kopfkrat


----------



## EdekX (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Ich stimme Ydeees voll und ganz zu.
Fische zwar selbst mit Freilauf Baitrunner Rollen und benutze diesen auch. Allerdings ist der Unterschied vom eingestellten Freilauf und Bremse nicht sehr groß.
Vorteile wurden alle schon genannt, und wenn man sowieso ein paar Hindernisse in der Nähe hat kommt man um einen stark eingestellten Freilauf nicht herum.

Vorraussetzung ist natürlich ein fest stehendes Pod oder Banksticks, hab schon so einiges gesehen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Hier muss man schon mal ein wenig differenzieren.

Wenn Ydeees hier Leute in Richtung Anfänger anmacht und dann Sachen schreibt, dass die Einstellung des Freilaufs Einfluss auf das Selbsthakverhalten hat, brauch man das nicht kommentieren ... |kopfkrat

Wenn ich am Angelplatz im Umkreis von 40m keine Hindernisse sehe, in die der Karpfen reinrammeln kann, stelle ich den Freilauf ganz weich ein. Ich sehe da keine Nachteile.

Natürlich gibt es auch Gegebenheiten, wo die Bremse fester eingestellt werden muss. Das Ganze bringt aber z.B. auch nix, wenn der Baum gleich nebenan liegt, es sei denn, man sitzt direkt neben der Rute.


----------



## cyberpeter (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn Ydeees hier Leute in Richtung Anfänger anmacht und dann Sachen schreibt, dass die Einstellung des Freilaufs Einfluss auf das Selbsthakverhalten hat, brauch man das nicht kommentieren ... |kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn ich am Angelplatz im Umkreis von 40m keine Hindernisse sehe, in die der Karpfen reinrammeln kann, stelle ich den Freilauf ganz weich ein. Ich sehe da keine Nachteile.



Sicher hat die Einstellung des Freilaufs Einfluss auf das Selbsthakverhalten.

Mach mal einen "Selbsttest" und lege Dir die Hakenspitze deiner Montage auf die Fingerkuppe und dann entferne dich von deiner Rute einmal gegen einen leicht eingestellten Freilauf und einmal gegen einen stramm eingestellten Freilauf. Ich kann Dir jetzt schon vorhersagen wo Du definitiv einen Verbandskasten brauchst ...

Vorallem bei leichten Bleigewichten oder Runrigs ist das straffe einstellen des Freilauf fast unerlässlich. Aber selbst bei höheren Bleigewichten kann der straffe Freilauf was bringen und zwar dann wenn der Haken an harten teilen des Mauls nicht so tief eingedrungen ist oder evtl. nicht mehr ganz so scharf ist oder beim harten Maul von Grasern.

Der Nachteil einer straffen Einstellung ist eigentlich nur, dass man auf ordentliche Standfestigkeit der Ruten, abgestimmt auf den Freilauf, sowie auf ordentliche Ausrichtung der Ruten, damit diese nicht ausgehebelt werden, sorgen muß. Das sollte aber auch bei einer leichten Freilaufeinstellung selbstverständlich sein...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Schuppi 56 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

kauf dir ne  D AM  HPN 680  die liegt neu bei  ca 80,--€ und hast  mit freilauf und frontbremse  und auch ne ersatzspule dabei   bist von größe und verarbeitzng auf der sichern seite 
lg


----------



## Purist (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

Wenn man hier mitliest, könnte man meinen, manche angeln ohne Selbsthakmontage und nutzen den Freilauf um nicht anschlagen zu müssen. |kopfkrat Welchen Sinn hat der dann überhaupt? 

Als es noch keine Freilaufrollen auf dem Markt gab, fischten Karpfenangler mit Festblei und Haarmontage bei offener Rollenbremse, zum Anschlag (nennen wir es eher Haken tiefer ins Maul treiben..) wurde einfach die Spule per Hand festgehalten und selbst im Drill wurde die Bremse nicht wirklich geschlossen. Sie bremsten bei Fluchten des Karpfens per Finger die Spule. Die Rollenbremsen sind heute besser und feiner einstellbar, die Notwendigkeit des Freilaufs erschließt sich mir trotzdem noch immer nicht. Ist das ein Tick mehr Bequemlichkeit, für die man in kauf nimmt, dass die Rolle noch etwas hat, was kaputt gehen kann?


----------



## cyberpeter (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



Purist schrieb:


> Wenn man hier mitliest, könnte man meinen, manche angeln ohne Selbsthakmontage und nutzen den Freilauf um nicht anschlagen zu müssen. |kopfkrat Welchen Sinn hat der dann überhaupt?



Ganz einfach ohne festsitzendes Blei, also ohne direkte Selbsthakmontage, hat man in einigen Situationen einfach eine bessere und vorallem sensiblere Bißanzeige und das "stoppen" über den Freilauf oder einfach über die entsprechend eingestellte Kopfbremse sorgt dafür, dass der Haken schneller eindringt als Du aus deinem Sitz aufspringen und mit deiner Rute anschlagen kannst erst recht wenn man nicht den ganzen Tag 10 cm neben seiner Rute sitzt. Dieser zugegeben nicht sehr große "Zeitgewinn" hat nicht mit Faulheit zu tun sondern verhindert oft, dass der Karpfen den aufgrund des nicht festsitzenden Bleis nur leicht in die Haut eingedrungenen Haken in dieser kurzen aber recht kritischen Zeit abschütteln kann.




Purist schrieb:


> Als es noch keine Freilaufrollen auf dem Markt gab, fischten  Karpfenangler mit Festblei und Haarmontage bei offener Rollenbremse, zum  Anschlag (nennen wir es eher Haken tiefer ins Maul treiben..) wurde  einfach die Spule per Hand festgehalten und selbst im Drill wurde die  Bremse nicht wirklich geschlossen. Sie bremsten bei Fluchten des  Karpfens per Finger die Spule. Die Rollenbremsen sind heute besser und  feiner einstellbar, die Notwendigkeit des Freilaufs erschließt sich mir  trotzdem noch immer nicht. Ist das ein Tick mehr Bequemlichkeit, für die  man in kauf nimmt, dass die Rolle noch etwas hat, was kaputt gehen  kann?




Das sehe ich auch so dass der Freilauf nicht wirklich nötig ist ...


----------



## K.ID87 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



Purist schrieb:


> ...wurde einfach die Spule per Hand festgehalten und selbst im Drill wurde die Bremse nicht wirklich geschlossen. Sie bremsten bei Fluchten des Karpfens per Finger die Spule...


 
Man munkelt, dass manch einer heute auch noch so fischt


----------



## noob4ever (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*

@ Profiangler Ydees

Ist ja schön das du die halbe Bedeutung von noob kennst. Genauso schön hilft deine Bremse beim Selbsthaken, auch nur halb. Einer der eben auf halbe Sachen steht.

Naja wenn man aber bedenkt in welche Richtung der Fisch zieht (und das ist nicht die mit dem größten Wiederstand), wird man feststellen, dass der Fisch dadurch eher zur Seite zieht und somit zu Hindernissen.

Ps.:  Du stellst deine Bremse ernsthaft auf 75% ein? Wenn ich 75% einstellen würde, würden diese öffters baden gehen. Und sag jetzt nicht dass du deine Ruten 3 Tage am Stück griffbereit hast. (Von wegen beim Biss sofort in die Hand nehmen)


----------



## cyberpeter (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Ydees
> 
> Ps.:  Du stellst deine Bremse ernsthaft auf 75% ein? Wenn ich 75% einstellen würde, würden diese öffters baden gehen. Und sag jetzt nicht dass du deine Ruten 3 Tage am Stück griffbereit hast. (Von wegen beim Biss sofort in die Hand nehmen)



Mich würde es, ähnlich wie Ydees auch interessieren welchen Vorteil, außer das man glaubt sich beim Rutenaufbau u. - ausrichtung keine Mühe machen zu müssen, die weiche "Freilaufeinstellung" denn haben soll ...


----------



## Purist (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



K.ID87 schrieb:


> Man munkelt, dass manch einer heute auch noch so fischt



Ja ich geb's zu, aber nicht bei allen Grundangelarten |rolleyes


----------



## carpfinder (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



noob4ever schrieb:


> @ Profiangler Ydees
> 
> Ist ja schön das du die halbe Bedeutung von noob kennst. Genauso schön hilft deine Bremse beim Selbsthaken, auch nur halb. Einer der eben auf halbe Sachen steht.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du für einen vernünftigen Stand Deines Rutenhalters sorgst, einen Butt-Grip verwendest der den Rutengriff fest einklemmt und die Rute ordentlich ausrichtest KANN die Rute gar nicht baden gehen, da unter Zug ja auch bei 75% Bremseinstellung Schnur freigegeben wird!

Wenn Du jedoch eine Schwabbel-Tele über eine Astgabel legst, die Du in den Boden gepopelt hast, hast Du mit 75% natürlich verloren...
Rute = #h


----------



## noob4ever (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



carpfinder schrieb:


> Wenn Du für einen vernünftigen Stand Deines Rutenhalters sorgst, einen Butt-Grip verwendest der den Rutengriff fest einklemmt und die Rute ordentlich ausrichtest KANN die Rute gar nicht baden gehen, da unter Zug ja auch bei 75% Bremseinstellung Schnur freigegeben wird!
> 
> Wenn Du jedoch eine Schwabbel-Tele über eine Astgabel legst, die Du in den Boden gepopelt hast, hast Du mit 75% natürlich verloren...
> Rute = #h



Wenn, wenn,wenn GENAU. Man kann eben nicht pauschal sagen, alle die nicht 75% einstellen, stehen nur auf "das Geschrei". Mann muss sein Takle und die Einstellung der Situation anpassen.


----------



## Pumba86 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



noob4ever schrieb:


> wenn, wenn,wenn genau. Man kann eben nicht pauschal sagen, alle die nicht 75% einstellen, stehen nur auf "das geschrei". Mann muss sein takle und die einstellung der situation anpassen.



good post!!


----------



## carpfinder (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrolle gesucht*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Wenn, wenn,wenn GENAU. Man kann eben nicht pauschal sagen, alle die nicht 75% einstellen, stehen nur auf "das Geschrei". Mann muss sein Takle und die Einstellung der Situation anpassen.


 
Klar, genau so ist es.
Wann immer es jedoch geht, stelle ich Bremse oder Freilauf so ein, daß die Rute grad so nicht aus dem Rutenhalter gezogen wird. Sehe keinen Vorteil darin, den Fisch groß Strecke machen zu lassen. Ob nun in hindernissreichen Gewässern oder nicht - meiner Bremse muß schon richtig was angeboten werden, bevor sie Schnur freigibt.


----------

